# Upper Galveston



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

Purple demon Lil Jon .. 9 trout and 2 bonus reds 20.5 and 25.. + one about 36.5 and lost one bigger than that at the boat.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

Forgot.. this happened. How I will never know.. lil John and Jighead we're laying in the bottom of the boat when I flipped him in but line was still attached to fish???









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice haul. Be sure to eat em tonight!




TWG


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going


----------



## jeffreythegiraffe (Feb 9, 2016)

Nicely done!!! Great catches! Was that this morning? If so, it was a beautiful morning to fish in Galveston! I wish I had a fishing boat. lol


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

jeffreythegiraffe said:


> Nicely done!!! Great catches! Was that this morning? If so, it was a beautiful morning to fish in Galveston! I wish I had a fishing boat. lol


Yes it was this morning

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speck-a-holic (Jun 20, 2018)

Purple Demon is a bad mo fo!
Awesome job!


----------



## Estart (Sep 17, 2015)

Did u grow up in highlands


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

Estart said:


> Did u grow up in highlands


My dad did.. that whole side of the family lived on Lone Oak .. I lived off prairie st for a few years

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

chwoodall said:


> My dad did.. that whole side of the family lived on Lone Oak .. I lived off prairie st for a few years
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I grew up with your dad......I lived on Battlebell. He was quite the snake wrangler back in the day.....:rotfl:


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

Whitecrow said:


> I grew up with your dad......I lived on Battlebell. He was quite the snake wrangler back in the day.....:rotfl:


Yep he still is and passed it to me and my brother.. we grew up with him laying out sheets of plywood along the treeline out back and checking under them for snakes every few days and learning what and what not to pick up! Now we all catch monster rattlesnakes at the deer lease up in Ballinger!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Estart (Sep 17, 2015)

ya i know Doug we always hung out at the mercers hose on lone oak my name is Eric Strat


----------



## Estart (Sep 17, 2015)

house not hose lol


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

Estart said:


> ya i know Doug we always hung out at the mercers hose on lone oak my name is Eric Strat


Yeah that's my uncle my dad is Buck

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

Doug is a frequent here too and my dad used to be.. but I aquired his rig and reoutfitted it so now I get to take the old man fishing!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

